# rex-not good



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

so, the news sucks.
rex is in liver failure. 
his last 2 blood tests showed a bit higher on the alt but since the diamond incident, 8 times higher and all the levels are off . went to a specialist who did an ultrasound and it shows a shrinking, nodule filled liver. they wanted to do a guided biopsy but couldn't because his clotting factor showed he would bleed out.
he's now on 3 different antibiotics, steroids and she wants him on the liver prescription food, even tho i was home cooking a liver diet.
i'm terribly sad and will speak to my own vet by monday.
i know he was 10 in february but jeez, i was blindsided. i never ever expected this.
much too sad.

my vet sent in all the paperwork diamond asked for and his letter and i have yet to hear back.monday will be a week. i am not able to prove squat, as rex had flukey levels before. but no ne can convince me, that this didn't blow up because of that tainted food. my vet isn't even trying to convince me. he says "could be, but can't prove it".
sad. very sad.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i am very sad to hear this. 

i believe you. not that it matters much, but i believe you.

i coudn't prove that nutro pushed my dogs into an early grave either, but i know in my heart, they did.

just love your boy.....for as long as you can....


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Ten is still young in my book so I know you must be devastated over this news. Like Re said, love your boy as much as you can for the time you have left with him and cherish every moment.
I also believe you and hope and pray that this doesn't happen to anyone else's dogs. Hugs to you and Rex....


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

I so sorry to hear about your boy. You're probably right about the food, which makes it suck double, and they probably know it too, but obviously not going to own up to it.

Totally different situation from yours, because Kody is on phenobarbital for seizures, but about 3 months ago, his alk phos was over 6000 (yes, 6000). Even taking the phenobarb into account (and had pancreas issues as well), that was off the charts. My vet, who has both feet firmly planted in conventional/western medicine and poo-poos anything "alternative," told me that if his level didn't come down sufficiently with decreasing his med, milk thistle would be something to consider, as she had often found it to be quite helpful in dogs with elevated liver enzymes (for whatever reason). I've also read many accounts by dog owners on other sites stating it had been helpful for the same. Something you might want to ask your vet about? Couldn't hurt to ask, right?

Hugs and Best wishes to you and your furbaby.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm too so sorry to hear about your pup. God, you must be devastated, I can't imagine. I've just gone through a health scare with my kitten so I understand the fear and desperation combined with the need to do everything in your power to make your pet better. These pet food companies that are always involved in recalls make me absolutely sick.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this . . . Was really hoping that Rex would pull out of this. It sounds like all the meds might help, but looking at the holistic angle may be another helpful avenue to throw at the problem. Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

Thinking about you,karen


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

There is a whole thread in the Natural and Holistic Remedies Forum about liver detoxing - if you're interested in that sort of thing, maybe it could help?

So sorry to hear about your boy, and I hope he pulls through!


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

rex is on sam-e for months and i added milk thistle about 6 weeks ago.the dr. has kept him on that and vitamin e.
wants him on canned hills which so far, i haven't done as i home cooked a liver diet for him and he gobbles that up. i will speak to my own vet, hopefully tomorrow and we will discuss alternatives. 
right now he's on so much medication, that i have concerns with that as well (like 30 mg of prednisone), along with 3 antibiotics. 
my vet is good and i trust he won't steer me wrong tho we've had many conversations about food (we don't always agree), supplements, and now i will pick his brain regarding this internist. i may give her another shot, as she wants to see us after 2 weeks. if rex won't eat the canned food, i will call her and let her know that i am still cooking for him.(and if that presses her buttons, oh well).
i'll keep you guy informed and i think my husband is in a bit of denial.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

So sorry. We are sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm glad to hear you have a vet that you can trust. That's always a good thing. Sounds like you're doing all you can. I'd be worried about all the meds too, but if your vet says he needs them ...

Just wondering if this is similar to the diet you're making for him. I ran across it when I was looking to help Kody (again, different situation, so maybe not applicable) Liver Cleansing Diet 

I sorry I don't have anything more useful to say, except to offer my best wishes that Rex will be able to recover and be soon.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm very sorry about your boy, I hope the meds work. Good thoughts your way!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I believe you, too. And I am so very sorry.


----------

